# My aquarium and plants...Need help with christmas moss.



## Buddy.08 (Apr 26, 2007)

So after months of slowly working on my aquarium, i finally have everything in it and setup to my liking. Only problem, the christmas moss i ordered came in hundreds of little pieces and is hard to keep it where i want it when my filter is on. I have my filter off currently so i could arrange the moss to my likings but i know if i were to turn it on, it would be all over the tank. So really my main question is, will the moss anchor itself down to the rocks in time and if so, how long will it take? here is a picture of the tank.










its 29 gallons. I have red lava rock, aragnite sand and black marine sand mix for substrate, 7x java ferns, 6 anubias, and 3 bunches of christmas moss. water temp is 81 degrees and the ph is around 8.2

i do not currently have any chemicals or co2 injectors to increase plant growth. will i need something in that nature? and if so, what would you recommend that would also be safe for fish. thanks for reviewing my post


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

CO2 will always help but not its not really needed for the plants you've got.

XMas moss is one of the slower growing mosses. Unfortunately, most of the "big" online sellers sell tiny portions.

If you need/want more, shoot me a PM

HOWEVER, with your ph that high, it'll be hard to successfully keep most plants...


----------



## Buddy.08 (Apr 26, 2007)

the moss at this point seems to be staying in place. the java fern has been in the tank for roughly a month now and is vibrantly green, the anubias on the other hand took some damage in shipping and some of the damaged leaves are turning yellow with dark yellow spots. Is it okay to trim these dead leaves?


----------

